# Apple Watch série 2



## Jeand (29 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis intéresse d'acheter cette montre mais je voudrais savoir si l'autonomie annoncé est respecté ?

Comment se passe l'association avec l'application santé ?

Je fais souvent du vélo, serais-je obligé de prendre mon Iphone avec moi ? Pour la synchronisation avec mon téléphone en cas de sms et avec l'appli ? Quelle est la portée ?

Désolé d'avoir pleins de questions 

Merci par avance de votre aide si possible


----------



## fousfous (29 Août 2017)

Bon alors tout d'abord oui l'autonomie est largement respectée, pas de problèmes la dessus.
Ensuite les données sont automatiquement transférées à l'application santé, tu n'as rien à faire.
Pour le vélo tout depend si tu prends un série 2 ou une série 1, la premiere ayant un GPS tu pourras t'en servir sans iPhone. La portée du bluetooth ne dépasse pas 10m mais par contre tant que tu es sur le meme réseau wifi il y aura une synchronisation, meme à une distance de 100m.

Et je peux aussi te conseiller d'attendre la nouvelle Apple Watch à la rentrée, meme si elle ne t'intéressera pas les prix baisseront pour les anciens modèles.

Voila j'espère que je t'ai éclairé et si tu as d'autres questions n'hésites pas


----------



## Jeand (30 Août 2017)

Bonjour

Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.

Donc avec la série 2 qui possède le GPS, je peux prendre que la montre et laissé mon Iphone chez moi quand je pars faire du vélo genre à 30 kms où je dis une énorme bêtise ?

Pourquoi la nouvelle version à la rentrée ne intéressera pas ?


----------



## fousfous (30 Août 2017)

Oui normalement ca ne posera pas de problèmes!

Ca dépend tout simplement des nouveautés, si il n'y a rien qui t'intéresse il te coutera moins chère de prendre une série 2, mais en l'absence d'information dessus le mieux c'est d'attendre


----------



## Jeand (30 Août 2017)

D'accord oui bien sur.

Et à distance avec le GPS, ça permet de gérer quoi avec l'Iphone ? Ca synchronise l'appli santé, on peux lire ses sms ?

Mais il faut un abonnement comme la 4G ?


----------



## fousfous (30 Août 2017)

Non ca permet juste d'avoir ta position c'est tout


----------



## Michael003 (30 Août 2017)

Jeand a dit:


> D'accord oui bien sur.
> 
> Et à distance avec le GPS, ça permet de gérer quoi avec l'Iphone ? Ca synchronise l'appli santé, on peux lire ses sms ?
> 
> Mais il faut un abonnement comme la 4G ?


La 4G ça sera pour la prochaine Apple Watch d'après les rumeurs


----------



## Jeand (31 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Oui d’accord.. Quelle est la portée pour voir les sms par exemple ?


----------



## fousfous (31 Août 2017)

Comme je te l'ai dit en bluetooth c'est dans les 10m et sinon il faut être connecté au meme réseau wifi et dans ce cas ca peut aller très loin


----------



## Jeand (2 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos renseignements.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Septembre 2017)

Je viens de m'acheter aujourd'hui la version acier Séries 2 Watch. La version Inbox car il n'y avait que cela. Je n'étais pas intéressé par le cellulaire car je suis toujours avec mon IPhone. Excellente décision en terme de ressenti quantitatif après ma Watch 0 Sport.


----------



## Vanton (16 Septembre 2017)

T'étais pas intéressé par la hausse des perfs avec la Series 3 ?


----------



## Michael003 (16 Septembre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> T'étais pas intéressé par la hausse des perfs avec la Series 3 ?


Tu crois que le temps d'attente pour lancer une appli sera fortement réduit ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (17 Septembre 2017)

@ Vanton 

Bien entendu. Mais :
Comme le cellulaire ne m'intéresse que peu (j'ai toujours mon IPhone sur moi sauf quand je fais du Sport.  Et dans ce cas, je ne veux pas être dérangé et devoir recevoir un appel. )
Sans parler des limitations liées au roaming...
Je voulais acheter l'AW en acier.... pour la qualité perçue...
De plus, La diffusion des Watch se fera certainement l'an prochain en Malaisie. 
Moralité, je me la suis offert avant de ne plus pouvoir en trouver ici. Ily a pléthore de Watch Sport (beaucoup moins cher)..
Je n'ai pas une couronne rouge dessus, mais noire. 
Je vois déjà la hausse de performance avec la Séries 2!!!!!
Très heureux...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (17 Septembre 2017)

Rien que l'instantanéité de Fantastical sur l'AppleWatch Séries 2 en justifie l'achat. 
Là où cela prenait quelques secondes (Watch Sport version 0), la complication sur l'⌚️Acier Séries 2 est immédiate. 
Pour info, j'ai un SE qui est moins puissant que le 7, le 8 ou le X.... pourtant il me suffit amplement. De plus,  je travaille aussi parfaitement avec un iPad Pro obsolète (9.7) qui n'en reste pas moins exceptionnel. Petite remarque en passant, il n'y a pas d'Emoji iPad....
Maintenant, la seule que j'attends impatiemment, c'est sortie de iOS 11 et de WatchOS 4


----------

